# The iStick 100W... how good is it?



## MoMilly365 (9/9/15)

hi there

i just wanted to know if anyone has ever used the stick 100w and if they can maybe give me any helpful feedback. I'm highly considering buying one but I'm to sure if it is durable enough or if maybe it might have some major flaws that could become a problem. i personal have owned the stick 30w and it was a delightful little device. 

im also not a big fan of temp control even tough i use it on the eVic VT, but i would like to more into more higher wattage vaping and basically what i would like to know, is it a good buy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/9/15)

I haven't used one but I did get to handle a few at the Vape Meet, build quality is excellent and so comfortable in the hand. What I specifically looked at was the battery door, that thing is solidly held in place by proper magnets and the door fits snug, unlike the XCube2 which has a door that insists on being anywhere but where it should be.


----------



## MoMilly365 (9/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I haven't used one but I did get to handle a few at the Vape Meet, build quality is excellent and so comfortable in the hand. What I specifically looked at was the battery door, that thing is solidly held in place by proper magnets and the door fits snug, unlike the XCube2 which has a door that insists on being anywhere but where it should be.


and i really thought the xcube2 was a great device. well i guess it might be if it were built better. thanks a million though for your feedback


----------



## Mike (9/9/15)

@BumbleBee don't remind me about the Cube. If I leave mine for too long, I have to pull the batteries to get it to respond again.


----------



## Nova69 (9/9/15)

I'm also looking at getting this device, waiting on more feedback on the pros an cons.If not this device, then I'll probably get a sigelei


----------



## BumbleBee (9/9/15)

Mike said:


> @BumbleBee don't remind me about the Cube. If I leave mine for too long, I have to pull the batteries to get it to respond again.


Yeah, I was going to buy one but that door was a deal breaker for me. A great mod on paper but imo just not worth the money. I'm sticking with my iStick.


----------



## Mike (9/9/15)

@BumbleBee the TC is very, very good (once you get it working 100%). It blasts out over 80W into nickel builds. I set up my velocity with dual nickel claptons and it's an incredible vape.

However the niggles etc are really disappointing.

I still miss my iStick 50  Hoping to see an iStick 60TC soon!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MunG (9/9/15)

I have an Istick 100 watt

It is really good device, awesome battery life too, since the batteries are in parallel.
I have had no problems, and it is running my TFV4 on all the coils and RBA.

I have the black version, and looks good, feels good, and comfortable.
For that price, its insane.


----------



## Nova69 (9/9/15)

Anything bad to say about it?


----------



## MunG (10/9/15)

button rattles, very slight, other wise nothing, wish it could do temp control though 

it is solid. high power. plain and simple to use

Possibly heavy for some, it does use 2 X 18650


----------



## Nova69 (10/9/15)

That's no big deal,I can live with a bit of rattle.thanks


----------



## Crittilian23 (10/9/15)

Cant wait to get mine.


----------



## Silver (10/9/15)

Hi guys

Two posts above were removed because they dealt with asking a vendor a specific question about stock and the vendor replied. 

Please note that this kind of discussion (of vendors products) is not for the general forum. 

Vendors can only discuss their products in their own sub-forum and in the "who has stock" forum. 

Also, just a note to members, please dont ask vendors these types of questions in the general forum. 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69 (10/9/15)

Okays @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

